# Online visa application - certification and medical?



## johnco (Oct 28, 2008)

First off, this is my first post. I've been browsing this forum for a while, though, and it has helped me too many times to count. I hope to be able to give back once I get my own situation straightened out!

I am applying online for a 457 visa (worker-sponsored long term visa). There are a few mysteries in this process, but here are a couple I'm currently struggling with:

- For an online application, can my documents (certificate of birth registration, passport, etc) simply be scanned without being certified? Some people on this forum have said that certification is not needed when submitting online, but I can't find this anywhere in an official sense. Is this true?

- I made an appointment for the required chest x-ray today, and they said to be sure to bring the address to which the results should be submitted. Problem is, I can't track down where that is! Does anyone know where I should have x-ray results sent, for an online application?

Thanks much, I appreciate it!

John H.


----------



## funksta (Oct 19, 2008)

johnco said:


> First off, this is my first post. I've been browsing this forum for a while, though, and it has helped me too many times to count. I hope to be able to give back once I get my own situation straightened out!
> 
> I am applying online for a 457 visa (worker-sponsored long term visa). There are a few mysteries in this process, but here are a couple I'm currently struggling with:
> 
> ...



I quote from their automated reply:

"Once you have received your client file number you can scan and email additional documents to us. The department accepts scanned copies of the original document (non-certified) provided they are IN COLOUR and in PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats. If you scan documents in black and white, then they must be scanned copies of the certified copies. "


That is my take: They never say that they do not require certification. Even if u send in the scanned colour of the original docs, should the case officer ask u to send the certified copy, you should be able to send them quickly!

However, if u want to save costs if you are DIY, you may want not to get it certified and send the scanned copy. Get the docs certified only if they ask for it...

That is my personal advice (caveat emptor). 

For your second Q, sorry i can't help... haven't really gone into that stage yet... thought medicals are to be done only after the case officer is assigned since the medical test results are valid for one year. Any kind soul would like to answer this Q?
Tks


----------



## johnco (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. We have conflicting information yet again, unfortunately... when I emailed the embassy in D.C. last night they responded with this:

> Thank you for your interest in Australia. _(I love that part - johnco)_
>
> If you are attaching documents to your e457 application, please note that 
> you need to have them certified before scanning them.

Fortunately an easy solution presented itself to me - I discovered a nearby notary public who certified the documents, which I will attach to the online application. I'm pretty sure you're right about this not being necessary for original, color scans... I won't take any chances though!

John


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know whether it was because we used an agent or a different visa (skilled independent) but I don't remember supplying any address for where the x-rays should be sent. They seemed to take care of that....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> I don't know whether it was because we used an agent or a different visa (skilled independent) but I don't remember supplying any address for where the x-rays should be sent. They seemed to take care of that....
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


I guess because they are the doctors that are on the DIAC list they know what the pack drill is. They do it all the time. We never gave an address, the doctor knew exactly where to send the file.

Dolly


----------



## johnco (Oct 28, 2008)

Dolly said:


> I guess because they are the doctors that are on the DIAC list they know what the pack drill is. They do it all the time. We never gave an address, the doctor knew exactly where to send the file.
> Dolly


I think you're right, the doctors probably do this so often they already know the information! However I also discovered that once your lodge your application, the post-lodgement web page contains a link to a customized version of the medical form you will need. The address where medical results are to be sent is conveniently already filled in on this form.

The confusing part is that the canned forms right off the main web page (such as 26 and 160) don't have this information on them... but the customized form does contain it.

John


----------



## eb9129 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi
We have just been through the same process - if you colour scan your documents then that seems to be enough - we didn't have to have them certified. As for chest x-rays, the place you have them done should know but ours didn't. We ended up sending them to the Australian Embassy in London and it was quickly put into the system and accepted. Ours kids medicals went straight to Perth and took well over a week to register in the application process.
Hope this helps


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

I just got mine done 2 days back and the guy in hospital told me they send all the results to Sydney regardless of type of Visa.. And I should not be worrying about it.. (of course they did charge me for Courier  )
It seems DIAC panel docs have process well in hand..


----------

